# Acme Quart Jars, colored



## jamesandjessz (Aug 28, 2013)

We purchased two Acme quart jars with a bail top that seem to have a light brown/black tint to them. Both bought in different states. 

 We are familiar with the sun colored amethyst jars, but haven't seen this shade before.

 Could anyone provide more information on them?

 Thanks!


----------



## MNJars (Aug 28, 2013)

Good question.  If the color looks a little like gasoline, it is most likely an altered color jar.  Sort of like SCA, but with different chemical components that turn it brown instead of purple.  The ACME jars do seem to be favorites of jar irradiators since they often turn colors, and usually that gasoline color.

 There is a huge difference between "amber" and these nasty browns.  It doesn't make them worthless or uninteresting, they just don't float my boat.

 Post a nice picture of the jar outdoors in the sun and we can help tell you for sure about the color.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 28, 2013)

Welcome to the website site and the exciting world of jars. 
 Our motto here is ' a picture is worth more than 1000 words'. It would be beneficial if you could post a few pictures. 
 By your description and a very rough estimate of mine , these 2 Acme jars  have what is called a Lightning Closure. 
 We will await your pictures.


----------



## jamesandjessz (Aug 28, 2013)




----------



## deenodean (Aug 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  jamesandjessz


 
 ACME
 #12-1 in Redbook. $40-50


----------



## jamesandjessz (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you! Guess they were worth the $6 we paid. 

 In reference to your Red Book estimate, does that book also include photos or is just a list? I looked into buying it earlier today.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 28, 2013)

The book includes some illustrations.  Well under half the jars in the book have an illustration.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 28, 2013)

All the pictures of jars in the Redbook are a black and white hand drawn facsimile. Some jars are just listed but no picture included. A picture of your jar is included with the description.  The color of your jars are not rare but just a product of the chemicals used during production. If you have a blue light shine it on the edge in a dark room. My guess is that those jars will then have a green tinge to them under the blue light. 
 To buy a copy of the Redbook email Doug Leybourne at doug.leybourne@comcast.net   $40.00 with free postage within the U.S.


----------



## MNJars (Aug 28, 2013)

Danny, sorry to disagree on the value of this one, but $40-$50 is way too high.  I think this jar is Redbook #12 and not 12-1.  Perhaps this is the Ball made version that is referenced as a smokey yellow?  The Ball made jar is listed as $15-$20, otherwise $2-$4.


----------



## botlguy (Aug 28, 2013)

In my Humble opinion, these specific jar needs to have their picture posted before we start throwing values / worth around. As previously stated, if it has been nuked / irradiated, color altered or whatever it is, once again in my humble opinion, worthless and in need of being smashed to dust. These "FAKE" items detract SERIOUSLY from our hobby.


----------



## deenodean (Aug 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  MNJars
> 
> Danny, sorry to disagree on the value of this one, but $40-$50 is way too high.  I think this jar is Redbook #12 and not 12-1.  Perhaps this is the Ball made version that is referenced as a smokey yellow?  The Ball made jar is listed as $15-$20, otherwise $2-$4.


 
 OK Tom , thanks for the clarification, # 12 it is !! I better pm the inquirer and let them know !


----------



## deenodean (Aug 29, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  botlguy
> 
> In my Humble opinion, these specific jar needs to have their picture posted before we start throwing values / worth around. As previously stated, if it has been nuked / irradiated, color altered or whatever it is, once again in my humble opinion, worthless and in need of being smashed to dust. These "FAKE" items detract SERIOUSLY from our hobby.


 
 Jim - The picture in my reply was the picture jamesandjessz posted. The picture was sideways , I just copied, pasted and righted it to my reply . jamesandjessz  must have deleted it from their Flickr account, that is why it is gone.  
 Ya I better learn how to read !!  []


----------

